
It's a trap! How Double Dispatch can help in avoiding code smells in Java - nullpointer
https://medium.com/@piercarlo_slavazza/if-you-develop-software-with-an-oop-language-you-need-double-dispatch-heres-why-and-what-the-19b33a0df857
======
nullpointer
For those who program in Java or in OOP languages, a quick article that
refreshes your memory on what Double Dispatch is, when and why it is useful,
and how to implement it in Java. Hint: if you hate Java, just skip :-)

